# Construccion de una reflectora wi-fi en una lata de cerveza,facil,rapida-L



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 1, 2009)

La fabrique en una lata de cerveza(por sus nobles caract.respecto a rx/tx de señal...aluminio total)en 30min.aprox.,al no tener una impresora a mano,confronte un delgado papel transparente en mi pantalla y ''calque''o copie a lapiz su diseño original.Acto seguido,con tijeras domesticas recorte los extremos sup./inf. de mi lata y sobre su cara int.efectue 04 ranuras de sujecion(segun vuestro parecer,pueden ser 04 o 06)Este rectangulo ''reflector''adquiere la curvatura o ''comba''en forma natural.La base,que es solo eso,una base, la construi en un delgado o flexible carton ,sin olvidar sus pestañas de sujecion y sus orificios(sup./inf.)por donde pasara la antena de tu ''Router'' o ''Enrutador''incidiendo inductivamente sobre la ''reflectora''que has construidtros materiales alternativos para construir la base,pueden ser:una radio-grafia,tapas transparentes de cuaderno anillado,incluso pluma-vit.Una vez realizada tu reflectora y su base,orienta la reflectora hacia la zona habitual de tu note-book y si fuere necesario desplazala levemente en su recorrido vertical para su optimizacion.  Diseño y comentarios en:  http://masmanuti.wordpress.com/2008...or-antena-calidadprecio-para-mejorar-tu-wifi/   Su diseño de origen en:  http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html


----------



## yhue (Oct 7, 2009)

Bueno en mi parecer si funcionan pero es debido a que se torna la señal wifi mucho mas direcional, es decir que no es omnidirecional, no es lo mismo tenes una bombilla xenon encendida sin obstáculos que direcionarla a 130º con un reflector  si te pones a ver las antennas de los routers solo son de 2 dbi deben aprovecharse al maximo pero al ser omnidireccional ya va tenendo perdidas, en mi experiencia propia la señal wifi era mas intensa en el patio de mi casa que en mi cuarto hasta que le cambie a mi router la antenna de 2 dbi por una de 5 dbi, cabe notar que no todos los routers tienen la misma reaccion cambiando la antenna pero creeme que para mejorar notablemente es mejor cambiar la antenna


----------

